# Unbelievable - eating bark off cedar trees



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

We have 4 huge Eastern Red cedar trees in our barnyard. Our 2 pet Nigerians are stripping the bark off the lower branches and eating the bark. Now all the lower branches are dying. These goats have eaten the bark off a few other trees we have back there but I just knew the cedar trees were safe. I am just shocked that they would eat cedar bark, especially when they refuse to eat the last bit of coarse hay that I always dump back in their hay feeder.

I've had these 2 nigerian dwarfs for 2 years and I did not realize just how destructive and unteachable they are. With these animals, I feel it is Me against Them. Feeling frustrated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Any trees in their pasture need to be fenced off if you don't want them eating them.


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

Somewhat related...I made our goat shed siding from rough cut eastern white cedar planking...and my goats are always gnawing on it to the point that I continue to replace planks. Mine aren't going hungry either- its just what they like to do at times. Maybe there is something about cedar with some goats.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

An experienced goat friend of mine told me that cedar can be a poison to goats in large amounts. We tried out cedar shavings for bedding once, and all of my goats broke out in to hives...so I'd say block it off to the best of your abilities.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, fence it off.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Our entre property is lined with 120' cedar trees, they never touch the bark , but anything green hanging from the trees is gone. I've literally seen the jump and pull a branch down. Won't touch evergreens but the cedar is like candy. We try to keep it cut high enough. If it rains and th e branches sag. Watch out. It has never seemed to bother them at all, we try to discourage it as best we can.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Definitely not unbelievable at all. Totally normal for goats to strip bark from any tree. Any trees that you want salvaged in pens or pastures should have a box of fencing around them, not tight to the tree, far enough away so the goats can't use it to reach higher/over.


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

It seems like I remember reading somewhere that excessive bark stripping can mean the the goats need minerals? Has anyone else heard that?


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

Believe thats what i read too! Along with chewing on the plank fencing and siding....mineral deficiency.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My goats will tear the bark off of any tree they come in contact with. I had cedar fence posts witht he abrk still attached. They de-barked the posts within a few hours!

My goats love cedar-every part of the tree that is above ground.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, do they have free choice loose salt and minerals?


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

We have 4 to 6 foot in diameter cedar trees in our goat pen. We just wrapped fencing loosly around the tree a few times. They still try to get their nose in the holes to snitch a bite. 

I would also make sure you have a good loose mineral they like.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ohhhh, my goaties LOVE cedar bark! Can you put some mesh fencing around your trees to protect them?


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes, I give them Manna Pro goat mineral. 

I knew that goats would eat the bark off trees but I'm surprised they would go after the cedar bark. It's rough, stringy. And most especially since they nearly refuse to eat the course pieces of the coastal bermuda I feed them. I have not fed them fresh hay all day because they have half a hay feeder full of the course stuff they turn their nose up to. They will finally eat it in the evening. YET, they will eat the bark off these cedar trees!

When we finally cut the lower branches off these cedars we will have to fence them so they don't kill the trees. They're huge trees, too. This will be a lot of work.


----------

